# TSH Blood values



## Jayp7 (Jun 23, 2021)

Recently got my bloods back after 8 weeks cruise. I was on 25mg T3 during and 4 weeks post, so bloods were taken 3.5-4weeks ceasing use of T3.

My TSH is nearly double the range. I have attached the tracker so you can see my 3 lots of bloods whilst on t3 and a couple snapshots prior. Is it likely that it’s not coming back down?

I would note that during the 4 weeks cease and during this blood test I was on an aggressive minicut due to being shit coming out of such a long dieting phase.


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

I'd give it time and re-test, its trying to compensate, bit like elevated LH levels but with low t readings. Was there really a necessity for T3!? People seem to use it like willy nilly these days, imo it shouldn't be touched unless your striving to get bone peeled to enter a comp or you have hypothyroidism.


----------



## Jayp7 (Jun 23, 2021)

B88F said:


> I'd give it time and re-test, its trying to compensate, bit like elevated LH levels but with low t readings. Was there really a necessity for T3!? People seem to use it like willy nilly these days, imo it shouldn't be touched unless your striving to get bone peeled to enter a comp or you have hypothyroidism.


Probably not a real needed use of it, I accept that. My t3 & t4 are just in range now though, just a ****ed high TSH level.

my t3 level is sitting where it normally does, albeit it does sit low on the scale & t4 is slightly under my usual, again never high end.


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

Jayp7 said:


> Probably not a real needed use of it, I accept that. My t3 & t4 are just in range now though, just a ****ed high TSH level.
> 
> my t3 level is sitting where it normally does, albeit it does sit low on the scale & t4 is slightly under my usual, again never high end.


As i say mate i'd give it some time and re-test.


----------



## Jayp7 (Jun 23, 2021)

B88F said:


> As i say mate i'd give it some time and re-test.


Will do, also checking my temperature each day. Currently only 36 Celsius so quite low, hopefully it’ll trend up and I’ll retest bloods in a couple weeks.


----------

